# Happier New Year Lease Program Matrix/Summary



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SUPPORT THE DEALERS WHO SUPPORT THE BIMMERFEST COMMUNITY


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally, thanks Jon :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

skier said:


> Finally, thanks Jon :thumbup:


I've been very busy....  You are welcome! A month ago when I first announced the Happier New Year event a few posters gave me a hard time and complained that the specials "weren't so special" :blah: , all I can tell you is that the deals we've been rolling for the past 30 days are unquestionably THE craziest new BMW deals in history. It's been so strong with the $279 320i deal that inventories are seriously depleted. At our dealership employees snatched up many as well. Rarely do dealer employees see deals this good with the hyper-inflated residuals. All I can say to the nay-sayers is, if you snoozed, you lost... :nono: There are just 3 weeks left, get them while you can. At BMW Santa Barbara, if you can pick out any new BMW from our inventory on our website,I will make deals I've never made before.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Are the 36 mon residual values for 15K miles/yr? That means 535i residual went up 3% :yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Motorboat411 said:


> Are the 36 mon residual values for 15K miles/yr? That means 535i residual went up 3% :yikes:


Yes, all residuals in *bold type* reflect those that have changed. All listed are based on 15,000 miles per year. Add 2% for 12k , 3% for 10k.


----------



## mubbs (Aug 26, 2013)

Is the holiday credit applied after tax (does not reduce selling price), like last year's: [email protected]'s 2012 Holiday Credit Breakdown?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mubbs said:


> Is the holiday credit applied after tax (does not reduce selling price)?


No, it is pre-tax, and is not contingent on BMWFS financing.


----------



## finya (Apr 17, 2008)

John, thank you for this. Would you be able to confirm if 
1)same loyalty and holiday credit apply to 2013 models? Are there additional incentives on these?
2) do you guys ship out of state and if /how much is it additional charge to north east?
Thank you


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

John, thank you for the info

Is the holiday credit and the loyalty cash "lockable", if I order a car in December for ED in March, do I get those two incentives?


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so very much Jon !!!


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

Jon - very much appreciated!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Jon! Do you have the money factor for the 428i/435i?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

basiluf said:


> Thank you very much Jon! Do you have the money factor for the 428i/435i?


Do I have the money factor for the 4 Series? Yes. Can I post them without recourse? No.

Sorry, you are on your own there... That doesn't mean that a civilian can't share that information with you.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> Do I have the money factor for the 4 Series? Yes. Can I post them without recourse? No.
> 
> Sorry, you are on your own there... That doesn't mean that a civilian can't share that information with you.


Oh ok, I didn't know you weren't allowed to post that info anymore. Any non-BMW employees know what the money factor for a ED 4 series is?


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!

I took delivery only 3 days ago and didnt realize you could still opt in for 36 months instead of 39!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

basiluf said:


> Oh ok, I didn't know you weren't allowed to post that info anymore. Any non-BMW employees know what the money factor for a ED 4 series is?


Back in the day I used to post wholesale/invoice pricing, lease money factors, all of it.

That was many years ago now..


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

For 320i 36 Mon 10k lease, it appears the deal the the same as last month. 66 residual, $500 credit and $500 loyalty cash.Am I correct?


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

basiluf said:


> thank you very much jon! Do you have the money factor for the 428i/435i?


.00125


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

I like the 24m residuals on the 320i.

It's time to find that 320i ZMT ZSP Jalopnik edition! Yes please support our forum CAs!


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> I've been very busy....  You are welcome! A month ago when I first announced the Happier New Year event a few posters gave me a hard time and complained that the specials "weren't so special" :blah: , all I can tell you is that the deals we've been rolling for the past 30 days are unquestionably THE craziest new BMW deals in history. *It's been so strong with the $279 320i deal that inventories are seriously depleted. * At our dealership employees snatched up many as well. Rarely do dealer employees see deals this good with the hyper-inflated residuals. All I can say to the nay-sayers is, if you snoozed, you lost... :nono: There are just 3 weeks left, get them while you can. At BMW Santa Barbara, if you can pick out any new BMW from our inventory on our website,I will make deals I've never made before.


What's the down payment on this deal and options included?


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> What's the down payment on this deal and options included?


Does that mean you're out of the market for a 5 series?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

mwm1166 said:


> Does that mean you're out of the market for a 5 series?


Man...you keeping tabs on me? 

My 535i is already at the port...I was asking about this for a friend of mine.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Man...you keeping tabs on me?
> 
> My 535i is already at the port...I was asking about this for a friend of mine.


Did you bypass ED?? You gotta get us pictures, I followed your entire saga, I don't remember you saying you put in the order.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

mwm1166 said:


> Did you bypass ED?? You gotta get us pictures, I followed your entire saga, I don't remember you saying you put in the order.


Yea, I got very active on this board past couple of months. On the plus side, I know everything about BMW ordering process now. Funny thing is my friend was also looking at 5-series and we went to local dealer so he could test drive one, for every question my friend had, I had more detailed answer than the CA 

About the ED, I decided to skip it because my cousin in Germany said that it's dark, cold & cloudy over there. On top of that, I would have needed to get Snow tires and for 2 days that alone would have run me $300+ or so. Thought I'll do ED next time in summer when I can actually enjoy driving my car around in Germany, visit Alps and Not have to worry about winter tire issues.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

mwm1166 said:


> .00125


Thank you. Do you subtract .00007 for every SD?

Also, I see you have the 435i. Is the difference in price between the 28i and 35i worth it? I'm going to go test drive both on Thursday and make my decision next month for my ED for the end of March/beginning of April.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

basiluf said:


> Thank you. Do you subtract .00007 for every SD?
> 
> Also, I see you have the 435i. Is the difference in price between the 28i and 35i worth it? I'm going to go test drive both on Thursday and make my decision next month for my ED for the end of March/beginning of April.


Correct you can subtract a total of .00049 maximum for 7 SD's. I personally love the 435i and feel like it's worth the couple extra grand for the bigger engine. The thing just blows me away.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

mwm1166 said:


> Correct you can subtract a total of .00049 maximum for 7 SD's. I personally love the 435i and feel like it's worth the couple extra grand for the bigger engine. The thing just blows me away.


Yeah, unfortunately it's going to be hard trying to resist the urge of the 6.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

What is the big Xmas deal this year??

2011- hybrid 7. 20k off invoice
2012- 528/535 10 point residual bump up

2013 ??


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Travel4surf: doesn't look like anything crazy this year thus far.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

$1500 incentive + Residual up 3-4% + unpublished dealer incentives (which means dealers are willing do more aggressive deals) = Pretty good year!


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Blah! ...last year I got $4,500 incentive along with a 10 point residual bump.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Travel4Surf said:


> Blah! ...last year I got $4,500 incentive along with a 10 point residual bump.


Where? Brazil?


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

The 5 series last year was great. Got the same as travel4surf here in CA.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

stormace said:


> The 5 series last year was great. Got the same as travel4surf here in CA.


Are you talking about that crazy 74% RV over 24 months deal?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

bayoucity said:


> Are you talking about that crazy 74% RV over 24 months deal?


Probably, I don't see BMW doing a $2K incentive + 10% residual bump on 36 months lease.

Btw, dealers are entertaining aggressive offers - as long as papers are signed by 31st Dec, so there are still huge dealer incentives at play here.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Quick question for dealers...I remember reading in one of the posts that MF is region dependent, so it could be different for different regions. Is that true for residual as well, or is residual same nationwide? If it can be different, then are current residuals same nationwide?


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

*No good deal this year?*



stormace said:


> The 5 series last year was great. Got the same as travel4surf here in CA.


I got to lease a 65k 2013 535 last December for 610 a month (24 months 12k mi 7msd) with 8+% Ca tax included last year. This year, I did not see anyone posting BMW lease that is approaching that level yet. The best lease this season seems to be E350 sedan with anywhere between 10-12K off MSRP (some claimed 15k and/or 15% off MSRP deal but can't verify them). I am short one car now but I don't see any car deal that is really enticing yet (may be the E350 but ???). Anyone get a really killer BMW deal that they can post? I would love to hear about it..


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

xofruitcake said:


> I got to lease a 65k 2013 535 last December for 610 a month (24 months 12k mi 7msd) with 8+% Ca tax included last year. This year, I did not see anyone posting BMW lease that is approaching that level yet. The best lease this season seems to be E350 sedan with anywhere between 10-12K off MSRP (some claimed 15k and/or 15% off MSRP deal but can't verify them). I am short one car now but I don't see any car deal that is really enticing yet (may be the E350 but ???). Anyone get a really killer BMW deal that they can post? I would love to hear about it..


If I was in the market for a mid size German sedan I would get the E350. It is a competent vehicle (although I much prefer the 5) and at these discounts the deal of the year for 2013 is the E350. BMW is lucky I picked up my M3 8 months ago otherwise I may have crossed over to the dark side.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## brosher (Aug 2, 2006)

What residual applies to leftover 2013's this month? 328i.

Thank you.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

brosher said:


> What residual applies to leftover 2013's this month? 328i.
> 
> Thank you.


At this point, the residual would be much lower than the 2014s. I'd recommend 2013 if you're planning on financing, otherwise, deals on 2014s are really good as well.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoa ! I'm unsure if my calculation is correct, it appears MB is giving away E350 @ 71% RV. Is that possible?

The November RV for E350 is 69% and it gets bump by 2% for December ???


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Whoa ! I'm unsure if my calculation is correct, it appears MB is giving away E350 @ 71% RV. Is that possible?
> 
> The November RV for E350 is 69% and it gets bump by 2% for December ???


 That residual is 24 months though, right? Still a good deal if you can get one for 15% off sticker as some are reporting. Lexus has really aggressive deals on the gs350 too. BMW is the only one lacking in good deals this year.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

the J-Man said:


> That residual is 24 months though, right? Still a good deal if you can get one for 15% off sticker as some are reporting. Lexus has really aggressive deals on the gs350 too. BMW is the only one lacking in good deals this year.


E350's offer is 27 months. Also, I just calculated CLA's RV appears to be 69% over 36 months. That probably explains why they are depleting CLA as soon as it gets to dealers.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

So any bets Merc will beat BMW for the luxury sales crown for 2013 ???


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> So any bets Merc will beat BMW for the luxury sales crown for 2013 ???


 I don't see how Merc won't win. The have the CLA, and super aggressive deals. BMW hasn't offered much. Combine this with all the super soft new BMW's on the market and I think a lot of the BMW crowd is jumping ship. Three years ago, I wouldn't have even considered visiting other luxury dealerships, but now it's very likely that my next car will not be a BMW.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

the J-Man said:


> I don't see how Merc won't win. The have the CLA, and super aggressive deals. BMW hasn't offered much. Combine this with all the super soft new BMW's on the market and I think a lot of the BMW crowd is jumping ship. Three years ago, I wouldn't have even considered visiting other luxury dealerships, but now it's very likely that my next car will not be a BMW.


Ya I know what you mean.

I was about to jump ship looking for a replacement to the 335d a couple of months ago.

I looked at the Audi S4, Cadillac ATS, Mercedes CLA, and Volvo S60. The Audi came in very close. But just before I decided that there were only 2 BMWs with hydraulic steering: X1 and X5.

So I got the last of the HPS X5 2 months ago.:thumbup:

We'll see if the new softer cars in 3 years will be better than the current lineup...:dunno:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

the J-Man said:


> I don't see how Merc won't win. The have the CLA, and super aggressive deals. BMW hasn't offered much. Combine this with all the super soft new BMW's on the market and I think a lot of the BMW crowd is jumping ship. Three years ago, I wouldn't have even considered visiting other luxury dealerships, but now it's very likely that my next car will not be a BMW.


I agree and have made the same sentiments on the fest numerous times. The F10 was the final straw for me. Today I will not look at a BMW without the M badge on it (except the 6) and I mean real M not m sport. I adore my E92 M3 and this is unquestionably the best BMW I have ever owned. My probable replacement for the M3 is the Audi RS5. The Audi just does it for me and it is a shame I am looking to defect. I have serious concerns about the upcoming M4, but am reserving judgment until I get to drive it. However, if it does not wow me then I will be driving an Audi.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I agree and have made the same sentiments on the fest numerous times. The F10 was the final straw for me. Today I will not look at a BMW without the M badge on it (except the 6) and I mean real M not m sport. I adore my E92 M3 and this is unquestionably the best BMW I have ever owned. My probable replacement for the M3 is the Audi RS5. The Audi just does it for me and it is a shame I am looking to defect. I have serious concerns about the upcoming M4, but am reserving judgment until I get to drive it. However, if it does not wow me then I will be driving an Audi.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Me too. For the first time since I started driving BMWs there isnt a new model I desire or even want. And that makes me sad because I loved the research, test driving, anticipation, stalking of the next one.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I agree and have made the same sentiments on the fest numerous times. The F10 was the final straw for me. *Today I will not look at a BMW without the M badge on it (except the 6) and I mean real M not m sport. *I adore my E92 M3 and this is unquestionably the best BMW I have ever owned. My probable replacement for the M3 is the Audi RS5. The Audi just does it for me and it is a shame I am looking to defect. I have serious concerns about the upcoming M4, but am reserving judgment until I get to drive it. However, if it does not wow me then I will be driving an Audi.


Why base 6 is okay and not the rest? Curious.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I agree and have made the same sentiments on the fest numerous times. The F10 was the final straw for me. Today I will not look at a BMW without the M badge on it (except the 6) and I mean real M not m sport. I adore my E92 M3 and this is unquestionably the best BMW I have ever owned. My probable replacement for the M3 is the Audi RS5. The Audi just does it for me and it is a shame I am looking to defect. I have serious concerns about the upcoming M4, but am reserving judgment until I get to drive it. However, if it does not wow me then I will be driving an Audi.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


RS4 is 4,000lb, vs 3,300lb for F82 M3. Huge difference for cars in the same class. Handling, turn in, breaking, etc are all impacted but that extra 700lb. RS5 and looks bland and aged IMO.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> Why base 6 is okay and not the rest? Curious.


I meant the 6 with m sport and ARS. Go drive one....BMW got this car right and it drives much like my departed and much loved E60 535 sport. The only problem with the 6 is its 20k plus price bump over the F10.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

skier said:


> RS4 is 4,000lb, vs 3,300lb for F82 M3. Huge difference for cars in the same class. Handling, turn in, breaking, etc are all impacted but that extra 700lb. RS5 and looks bland and aged IMO.


I just saw one last night in metallic white over black alcantara with 20's (exactly as I would order it). Looked awesome to me and pictures do not do this car justice. As for the weight difference, I need to test out the M4 to be sure the lower M4 weight translates to a better driving car.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

NASA43 said:


> Me too. For the first time since I started driving BMWs there isnt a new model I desire or even want. And that makes me sad because I loved the research, test driving, anticipation, stalking of the next one.


I hear ya!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

So when can we expect the new numbers for January and February?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Jan 3rd 2014.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Jan 3rd 2014.


Looks like the diesels have option and eco credits. What is the $500 drive credit? Is this seperate from loyalty?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

4 series looks like they went up substantially. I havent noticed any other big changes since im on my phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

are any new 2014 Happier programs? esp X1 or 535d


----------

